# 8/4/13 awesome



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

I dont make reports often but yesterday is worth talking about. We (my wife Kat, Ryan "dvldocz", Pat carrington, and myself) left Sherman Cove at sunrise and headed out for some trolling hoping to find something to deep drop on, got to the nipple, lines out at 7am, DEAD trolling towards the elbow, had another center console talk to me on the radio saying they just trolled the same area with no luck, kind of discouraging, but we pushed on. not 10 minutes later we have a nice bull dolphin on, but he jumped over the shotgun line and de hooked himself before we could clear it. turned around to go back over the area we picked him up (just a small limb) cant find anything else, but Pat (eyes) Carrington see's something in the distance, we pull the lines in and haul ass to it. YF TUNA and lots of them, very boat shy though. we managed 4 total, 2 of which my wife lost, but still very happy, got a couple pnut dolphin and called it a day, beautiful day out there for sure, and First tuna for the boat and the whole crew. This was Ryans first trip back since knee surgey, awesome way to come back.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

couple more pics


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Trip!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

ggggrrrEEEEAAATTTT! There you go! Nice report I love the 2nd picture.... "My Tuna"


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice YFT!!! good job! grilled tuna for dinner!


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Realtor said:


> ggggrrrEEEEAAATTTT! There you go! Nice report I love the 2nd picture.... "My Tuna"


My wife hugs her fish like puppies, lol


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice fishies! 🎣


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

nice! YFT in this ugly water are definitely a good result


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Water was actually pretty clear, on the way in it turned to mud the closer we got to home


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

That's great! Nice job.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job Paul, congratulations to you and your wife for a fine catch.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Great Post!!! Congrats on the YFT!!!


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

so you said the nipple where is that?
is it way out in the gulf?


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Kenn said:


> so you said the nipple where is that?
> is it way out in the gulf?


here's a visual


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Dinner last night and pics from on the way out


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG!!! way to slay em brother!!!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow great pics and man I LOVE that seared tuna! When and where for dinner?!?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Man, that's awesome!


----------



## Cat's Away (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish, Paul. We are heading out tomorrow.:thumbup:


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! That's an awesome trip indeed. That seared tuna looks great as well.


----------



## odieobie (Oct 2, 2010)

That's awesome! Looks like a fun trip. Great report.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

DATS WHAT IM TALK'N BOUT .....:thumbup:


----------

